# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Βιβλιογραφία WiMAX

## Seed

Ψάχνω βιβλιογραφία(links-isbn-οτιδήποτε) στα ελληνικά για βοήθεια στην εκπόνηση της πτυχιακής μου. Κατά κύριο λόγο με ενδιαφέρει η ασφάλεια και ολες οι ελληνικές πηγές που βρήκα στο νετ είναι κακές αντιγραφές ξένων βιβλίων. 
Ευχαριστώ. :Wink:

----------


## croft

Βασικές αρχές WiMAXANDREWS J., GHOSH A., MUHAMED R. εκδοσεις παπασωτηριου

και γενικα αν ψάξεις στο Internet υπάρχουν και πτυχιακές πάνω σε αυτό ώστε να πάρεις μια ιδέα
π.χ http://users.teilar.gr/~cs547/nestoras-wimax,umts.pdf 
http://www.ebusiness-lab.gr/files/dm.../Ptyxiakes-old  κ.τ.λ  :Smile:

----------


## Seed

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου.

----------


## Seed

Επίσης εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να σηκώσω τον simulator ns-2 σε windows ας ριξει μια φωνη..

----------

